# RIP Velve bob :(



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bye bye little fella you will be very much missed  

Velve bob was my little Northern velvet gecko who I've had for many years, I got him as an adult and so I know he was not going to be with me forever 

Night before last I noticed he's slowed down a little and needed me to help jim shed and today I found him fast asleep he's just gone to sleep and not woken up again.

RIP lil boy :flrt:









Its been a bad year for me losing my oldest lizards  
thanks for reading Paula x


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Aw bless - what a beautiful little guy he was.

I'm sure he had a good life with you.

Take care,
Craig


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

sparkofgod said:


> Aw bless - what a beautiful little guy he was.
> 
> I'm sure he had a good life with you.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Craig for the kind words, I just wish he'd been with me even a little bit longer


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

what a little cutie he was!

RIP xxx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

**louise** said:


> what a little cutie he was!
> 
> RIP xxx


Cheers hun he sure was I'll never find another as tame as him xxx


----------



## koimon (Aug 4, 2011)

I should't be, but I'm welling up here!

Sorry for your loss, it must be terrible


----------



## GeckoMatt (Aug 28, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone lil velve bob will be missed bless I still have his little viv empty


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

What a great looking little guy. RIP mate : victory:


----------

